# Hockey



## spoiler92

what teams are going to win the East and West Hockey tournaments this weekend? I think it will be Minot in the west and Fargo South in the East.
Will be cheering for Grafton-Park River Spoilers though!

Spoiler92
:beer:


----------



## Draker16

In the East im going with Fargo South or RR for sure. In the west i have no idea :lol:


----------



## spoiler92

Well The Grafton-Park River Spoilers squandered a 2-0 leading going into the 3rd and lost 3-2 in overtime to Fargo North. :******: May work out well, as they Play Shanley tomorrow and will probably play West Fargo if they win that one. Seems like an easier route than if they won.

No other upsets in the East though.


----------



## spoiler92

G-PR made it! #3 seed from East vs Williston first game at State Thursday.

GF Central is #4 against #1 west Minot. This will be the closest game I think.


----------



## zwohl

how many straight years has it been an all East semi's? Grew up in Minot and it was depressing never to see the Magicians play on tv. :eyeroll:


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Well how about this one, zwohl. The first year of sanctioned high school girl's hockey, Dickinson refused to join in with the NDHSAA, unless we had state in Dickinson. Well you know what? The first year, Dickinson didn't even make it into the state tournament! If it wasn't for their stubborness and stupidity, girls could be playing state at the Ralph Englestad Arena. But no, we get stuck in Dickinson, Jamestown, Minot, and Dickinson AGAIN this year. Glad I quit high school hockey. To me, Dickinson is the best arena in North Dakota, everything about that arena and town is perfect. But think about how much bigger our fan base would be if we were in the eastern side of the state, especially if we were in Grand Forks.


----------



## zwohl

The east region has always been dominate in hockey. I think it will work out to be the same again this year. GFC will give the #1 seed Minot everything it wants. Any opinions on why the east is so good? I truly believe it has something to do with playing MN schools from Squirts through Bantams, and the fact that many players probably attend MN hockey camps.


----------



## Draker16

The reason that the east is better then the west is because hockey is the main sport around here where out west it is not as big and more kids are interested in basketball IMO.


----------



## Draker16

Ranger_Compact said:


> If it wasn't for their stubborness and stupidity, girls could be playing state at the Ralph Englestad Arena. But no, we get stuck in Dickinson, Jamestown, Minot, and Dickinson AGAIN this year. Glad I quit high school .


That would be a pretty bad atmosphere for a state tournament because it would be so empty. I think the atmosphere is way better in smaller rinks when they fill up rather then having it at the ralph where even the boys state since it moved to the new ralph has a terrible atmosphere because they dont fill it up.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

But we would get more fans if we were in _any_ rink in Grand Forks, than we would in Dickinson. Fargo South took the first state tournament, and Fargo North took the next two, it is a long bus ride home when all the team wants to do is party. Or, it's a long ride home, if all you want to do is kill your teammates, because you are sick of them. If we played state in Grand Forks, we would probably get fans of boys hockey. And if the tournaments were combined, parents wouldn't have to pick and choose which kid to watch play hockey, no deciding who is more important-son or daughter.


----------



## Draker16

They shouldn't have them on the same weekend, that is pretty stupid.


----------



## zwohl

Either way fans end up driving. I'm sure the teams from out West dont like the 4-5 bus trips to play in GF EVERY YEAR. With a facility like the REA i understand wanting to play in that arena but it comes down to playing the game and not what kind of seats the fans are sitting in. They should be going from West to East or vice versa every year. Boys in the East, Girls in the West and the next year the guys go out West and girls in the East. But that would make to much sense for some people.


----------



## spoiler92

They First year of the State Tourney at the new Ralph (2002) Grafton-Park River played Grand Forks Central and they had to open up(and just about filled) the upper level. There is no place in the rest of the state that can handle the attendance that is possible when certain teams play for the championship.

Spoiler92


----------



## Draker16

theirs no rink out west that is even close to big enough to host the boys state tournament.


----------



## spoiler92

I will take Red River, Fargo South, Grafton-Park River and Grand Forks Central the first round. All East Sweep in the first round again!

Spoiler92


----------



## zwohl

When Minot had ice in the All Seasons Arena that would be plenty big to host a state tourney 6,000 people. Hell they had junior hockey in the rink, so the excuse is bull, Bismarck has a junior hockey team, whats wrong with that rink. They havent had to open up the upper deck since '02. 10,000 people are not going to attend a ND hockey tournament.They hardly get that at all the Sioux games. I would like to see that many people travel west to see a game with East teams.


----------



## duckbuster434

I would be willing to bet that Central does not win in the first round. The only reason they made it to state was Graftons loss to North.


----------



## spoiler92

The game between GF Central and Minot is over. 2-2 going into the 3rd and Central gets a goal and another open net goal to win 4-2 over Central. Minot jumped out 24 seconds in, but Central stayed with them and outshot them!
One west team down 3 to go

Spoiler92


----------



## zwohl

The East sweep has begun..... :beer:


----------



## spoiler92

East Sweep is Complete! (Again)
Go Spoilers

Spoiler92


----------



## Springer

Should be a good game between GPR and RR tonight.

Has anyone went to any games yet?

I think I might go tonight as my kids have been hounding me to go to all of the games.


----------



## redlabel

zwohl said:


> Either way fans end up driving. I'm sure the teams from out West dont like the 4-5 bus trips to play in GF EVERY YEAR. With a facility like the REA i understand wanting to play in that arena but it comes down to playing the game and not what kind of seats the fans are sitting in. They should be going from West to East or vice versa every year. Boys in the East, Girls in the West and the next year the guys go out West and girls in the East. But that would make to much sense for some people.


Part of the decision making must come down to gate as well. The state hockey tournament has been profitable for several years now. I'm sure the ND State High School Activities Association is grateful to have something besides the Boys Class "B" basketball tournament to add money to their coffers.


----------



## spoiler92

I am just staying home tonight with all the bad weather and roads and watch the games that are on CBS KXJB 4 this year due to Olympics on NBC KVLY 11

Spoiler92


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Hey, it would be great if any of you guys in the Bismarck/Dickinson area could private message me the score of the Fargo North/Grand Forks girl's hockey semi-final game tonight. Because of the time change, they don't get the score in time for the Fargo 11:00 news (late because of the olympics). So if any of you guys hear the score on your news, and have a minute, I'm really antsy to find out the score of that game!!! Thanks!


----------



## Draker16

RR Vs Fargo South for the championship. Definately anybody's game.


----------



## spoiler92

Can't believe the refs didn't call goalie interference on the overtime goal Red River scored last night. No other offensive player can be in the crease unless you are the shooter. They had a guy in the crease, practically on top of the goalie when Mihulka shot and scored the game winner.

Spoiler92


----------



## zwohl

spoiler remember according to REDLABEL the tourney is about " THE GATE" of course they will do anything to get RR in the championship game. I thought Grafton played well, but couldn't put the puck away when they had chances. Their goaltender kept 'em in it. They should beat Central tonight.


----------



## redlabel

zwohl said:


> spoiler remember according to REDLABEL the tourney is about " THE GATE" of course they will do anything to get RR in the championship game. I thought Grafton played well, but couldn't put the puck away when they had chances. Their goaltender kept 'em in it. They should beat Central tonight.


Actually, redlabel wrote, "part" of the decision making process is about the gate. I did not say nor should you misconstrue what I wrote into an absolute.

Changing the venue won't bring instant parity to the tounament anyway. It seems I read that since 1992 only 4 teams from the west have won a first round game.

Besides if you asked the kids, they would rather play in Ralph Englestad Arena. There's something special about stepping onto the ice there you don't have anywhere else.


----------



## spoiler92

Well, 4th place. A lack luster effort again by the Spoilers after the 2nd period and another overtime loss.

Spoiler92


----------



## zwohl

I would love to ask the west teams if they want to travel, home ice is home ice. Im sure Grand Forks and Fargo love playing in the Engelstad, when the west teams have to drive 4-6 hours and stay in a hotel. I'm not saying it is going to bring parity to the tournament but when grand forks plays in their backyard every year, that seems kinda bush league to me. I believe state hockey is the only tournament that doesnt change venues every year. Stepping onto the ice someplace special??? How special can it be if your from GF and you know you will play there every year???? Im sure they dont give a s*** if the fans are sitting in leather seats or not, they are there to play hockey.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

The girls change venues every year, but it's in the west 70% of the time.

I guess the girls' state championship is not important as important as the boys. Not even important enough to have updated state tournament results like the boys do after every single period! And the girls don't get to have their game on the radio or television. It's not like they work any less harder than the boys do at making it to the state tournament. No respect at all, it's pathetic. All I want to know is the simple score of the game, yes-all the other frills would be nice, but I just want the score!

http://rinkwriter.com/2006ndsttourneygirls.html

Complete bull****. Seriously, click on the boys link to see all of their updates.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Oh, what do you know! They finally updated right after I typed that!

Not as in depth as the post-period progress reports the boys get...


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Well, it is sure nice to see that the Fargo North girls hockey team couldn't win the state championship without me...too bad I quit. No three-peat for them!!! And congrats to Bismarck-they definatly deserved it, unlike the rudeness the woman working at the hockey rink though I deserved. They weren't updating the score reports online in between periods, and since the 'ship wasn't on the radio or tv, I did as a certain someone just posted on here awhile ago, and _called_ the Dickinson Rec Center. Wow, the lady that answered the phone when I called for the score was really angry and yelled at me, but I am just going to let it go-and assume I wasn't the only one that called asking for a score. Bismarck beat North 1-0 in triple overtime! Pretty sweet if you ask me, wish I could have been there to watch! And as much of a Roughrider fan I am (I was supposed to graduate from Red River), I was very happy to see South win, I feel for the goalie's dad, his death was tragic and the timing rough for the poor kid.


----------



## spoiler92

In the Forum today the said that in 2008 they are having both the boys and girls tourney at in Grand Forks at the same time. Should be interesting.

Spoiler92


----------



## Draker16

spoiler92 said:


> In the Forum today the said that in 2008 they are having both the boys and girls tourney at in Grand Forks at the same time. Should be interesting.
> 
> Spoiler92


 This is really going to make zwohl mad.


----------



## zwohl

:beer: The High School league has the final decision in the tournament sites. But when it comes down to the travel every year for the West boys hockey teams, I would hope that they would consider available options to cut down on travel. If West teams do petition for a move, they should listen. If the teams want to travel, dont mess with something that works.


----------



## spoiler92

I have been attending the ND State Bantam A1 and A2 tourney the last couple days here in West Fargo. The A1 is for the top four teams in each region. Bantams are divided North and South, not East and West like the high school, but the final 4 teams in A1 were still all East teams in Grafton-Park River, 2 Grand Forks Schools and Fargo South. So, even when the try to mix things up by dividing the state differently the East still dominates!
Grafton-Park River plays the Grand Forks Wheatkings today for the Championship! 
Go Spoilers!
:beer:

Spoiler92


----------

